# Need more ideas for my toddlers snack tray



## Nu_Mommy_2003

Every morning while making breakfast I make a snack tray too. After breakfast I set the tray out so my 2 yr old and







me have healthly snacks at our disposal.

*The 8 compartment tray normally contains:*
Baby Carrots
Red seedless Grapes
Pineapple
Korean Pear cut-up
unsalted prezetels
Whole grain crackers
pieces of Swiss cheese
peanut butter or almond butter

My toddler eats all the grapes first because they are his favorite. Everyday we have the same tray and by the end of the day it is empty. DH comes home and finishes it off (he eats some before dinner and the rest he shares with DS for after dinner snacking). This method has moved my family away from junk food







so I want to offer a little variety.

Please suggest snacks that can sit out


----------



## tug

nak --

wow! you are so smart -- i'm going to start doing that too!

for other sitting out foods, how about:

sunflower seeds
dried fruit (w/out the sugar and chemicals)
raisins (same vein as above)
cherry tomatoes
dates
rice cakes
...hm, i'll keep thinking


----------



## cathe

olives
unsweetened carob chips
orange sections
berries
snap peas


----------



## rainbowmoon

this a great idea!







:


----------



## User101

Great ideas!


----------



## Nu_Mommy_2003

snap peas
orange section

Won't this cause a choking hazard??? My DS likes oranges but can not seem to chew the skin/membrane (whatever you call it) part. So how do you give oranges in this situation

BTW - the try idea I got from a momma on this board and it has been one of the best things I have implemented in our home. It really cut the junk food eating out. And great for those unexpected kids that stop by to play.


----------



## tug

nu mommy - totally OT, but my two are almost exactly two years apart and just a month earlier than your two! hee hee.


----------



## cathe

Nu_Mommy_2003 said:


> snap peas
> orange section
> 
> Won't this cause a choking hazard??? My DS likes oranges but can not seem to chew the skin/membrane (whatever you call it) part. So how do you give oranges in this situation
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> It depends on your child and which side of two they are on.


----------



## gretasmommy

If you slice the orange instead of peel it, and then cut the center membrane from each slice (does this make sense??), your DS might be able to eat it more easily. Try it at the table with close supervision first.

We also like to snack on almonds and cashews, dried apple rings, frozen veggies (yep, still frozen!) - but these you would need to refill from time to time to keep them crunchy, popcorn (regular, air popped, not processed in the microwave), figs, organic cereals, occasional veggie sticks with hummus . . . . mmmmmmm, must go to the kitchen now . . . .


----------



## ComaWhite

Heres a few things I put in mine that havent already been mentioned:

Homemade granola
puffed rice/millet (or kamut/wheat)
Blueberries
Beans (dd loves beans, lol)
baby spinach leaves
apple pieces
pumpkin seeds (shelled)
sprouted almonds (peeled)


----------



## brijenn

grapefruit


----------



## chestnut

A tad off the norm - but I am always suprised what the little ones will try and eat if given an opportunity.

- Edamame (cooked & shelled)
- Nori (strips to chew on)
- Rice Cakes (ones you can cook up with leftover rice and goodies) - I just make mini ones for snacks.
- dried apricots (so yummy and good for you to)
- Sweet Potato (cut into chunks, toss in oil, roast) - great to eat a room temp.


----------



## nym

hard boiled eggs pieces
frozen blueberries
cooked pasta (in different shapes, my DS loves eating cold cooked rotini)
cucumber slices
hummus
pita wedges


----------



## mystic~mama

:


----------



## VikingKvinna

What a marvelous idea! I need to start doing this...thanks to everyone for the inspiration and ideas. We're getting pretty tired of sliced apples and cheese around here.









~nick


----------



## Nu_Mommy_2003

Thanks momma!

Our tray today had:

Grapes (of course









)
Nori
cooked cold whole wheat pasta wheels
apple slices
cucumber slices
homemade granola
carrots
plain popcorn

It was all gone :LOL DS even said "wow momma" when he saw the tray







I will be copying all the ideas here to compile a list in MS Word to put on the fridge for easy access of your great suggestions. Thanks again!


----------



## xenabyte

Ya know, I usually do this when we have over guests and I want to have 'healthier' snack foods about..and I think, 'gee, this was nice, why don't I do it more often???'...









Thanks for the reminder and great idea to just have it out (in smaller portions) for everday use!. I'm sure my 3 yr old would just LOVE it too!

I've noticed the 3 year old is in the 'picky' stage and the 1 year old will try ANYTHING....I really appreciate some of the suggestions listed here too!

Thanks again moms!


----------



## User101

OK, I have another question. I have three kids- six, three, and one. I would love to do this, but I am afraid teh older ones would hog up all the food and not leave any for the baby. Do I just try it for a week and see if the novelty wears off? Are there rules for the snack tray? Do I find a bigger tray?


----------



## rosie29

:


----------



## Alkenny

This is a great idea!

How about grape tomatoes, banana or apple chips, dried cranberries, melba toast (with hummus...mmmm!), puffed rice


----------



## TwinMom

Wow, what a great idea! How about little cubes of tofu? I'm not sure what can sit out all day and still be okay. In our house the tofu would be eaten pretty soon, so I'm not worried about that one here!







Would boiled eggs be okay to sit out for awhile?

Oh, I wanted to share something that my little one likes--toothpicks. If he's acting picky and doesn't want to accept any of my snack ideas, I can usually get him to go along with something that he can eat with a toothpick. Tofu, raisins, grapes. fruity booty...almost any kind of finger food can be toothpicked! :LOL


----------



## GruppieGirl

My ds loves to DIP!!

I toast tortillas and give him apple sauce as a dip

Thanks for the great ideas! My dd now has to bring her snack to school once a week and have been in a rut lately.


----------



## Alkenny

Dips would be a great idea...applesauce, peanut butter, hummus, or whatever....mmmmm carrots with peanut butter (my DD turned me onto that one!)


----------



## surf mama

I just wrote down a list of ideas from everyone...thanks









I need to eat through out the day to stay happy. This will be great for dd and me!

Other ideas:

healthy mini muffins (cranberries, oats, flax, sunflower seeds, carob, etc...)

roasted garbanzo beans (they taste better when they are just cool enough to eat but they are still okay later in the day) I like them roasted with a little olive oil and tamari soy sauce...for me and dh I add a little chili powder or hot sauce.


----------



## TwinMom

mini-muffins and beans are a great idea! My 3-year old loves any kind of beans.

I just made up a snack tray for Alec and he's so excited! I think this is going to be a regular thing in our house.


----------



## streetkitty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nu_Mommy_2003*
I will be copying all the ideas here to compile a list in MS Word to put on the fridge for easy access of your great suggestions. Thanks again!

Thank you for asking! I also just compiled a list- dd was really getting sick of the same old, same old- this is great! I'm even going to go out and get some trays today! Inspiration!

I'll add:
the dried just peas (dd LOVES THESE)
cut up homemade tortilla pizza


----------



## hlkm2e

I read about this somewhere else and tried it. We used an egg carton, with all of its little compartments filled with different snacks. DD loved it.


----------



## Wugmama

This sounds like such a good idea, especially because I am constantly worried that my dd doesn't consume enough calories, but when I tried this it didn't go too well. I used an ice cube tray which my daughter tried to carry around and ended up dumping on the floor. Even before she did that, the grapes started getting dried out. How do you manage to keep the tray going all day? Where can I get a good tray? I suppose a kitchen store would be a good place to start.


----------



## ~*max*~

Lovin' this thread! I am one of those mamas obsessed w/healthy eating for the kids (wish I was that way about myself too!), so this is a great idea for us.

Now for a tray..... What does everyone use? I've got a houseful, so I'd need something w/bigger compartments than an ice cube tray or egg carton.


----------



## ~*max*~

OK, I'm back again to say that you mamas are geniuses! I dug out a crystal tray that has divided sections (wedding gift, glad it's finally getting some use!) and decided to try this for our lunch today. Usually mealtime is an ongoing battle for us, but today the kids loved it. They got to be "the boss" of what they ate. I filled it w/raisins, dried apricots, rice cakes, whole wheat crackers, blue corn flakes, carrots, celery, red pepper, and they each had their own yogurt. They even asked if we could do this every day.

Thank you everyone for the ideas.


----------



## bebe luna

For snacks we offer:

dried fruit
nuts
nut butters
whole grain crackers
cheeses
hard boiled egg
sushi rolls
homemade granola bars and muffins
olives (limited though, since so salty)
fruit
berries
yogurt
miso
carrot sticks
celery sticks
nori
blue corn chips
whole grain cereals (mostly for baby to snack on)
stuffed grape leaves
trail mix
smoothies
baked apples
seasoned & baked sweet potato fries
occassional popcorn
homemade fruit pops

I try and eat seasonally... what is in season, as well as what goes best w/ the seasons. Such as warmer foods, dried fruits, nuts, bakes fruits, roasted vegis, etc in the cooler months, and more raw fruits, vegis, and colder foods like yogurt, etc in the warmer months.


----------



## MuseMom

This is a great thread. My son is 15 mths and just getting more interested in "real" food. *Just one question, do you keep the trays out and at your toddler's level all day long for grazing?* Thanks!


----------



## pixiexto

Thanks for this super idea! I will be poking around to improvise a "snack tray" later today, and we'll kick it off tomorrow









I'm not sure I have any fresh ideas to suggest, but I got a few from your lists. Can't wait to try this out; I think DD will be thrilled to pieces! She's a grazer, just like her Mama


----------



## nym

Usually my toddler will eat all the cold things, like grapes, egg, cubed chicken, and cheese first, and then snack on the other stuff. I do a smaller tray, so if it is sitting out Ill put it in the fridge, or Ill do the more perishable things for lunch, and then dried fruit and etc for an afternoon nosh so it can sit out all day.


----------



## HRC121799

K, I have been wanting to do this, I think I'll use a muffin tin to put the snacks in. We're going grocery shopping tonight. We're staying with my sister and her two boys right now, so I think I"ll be re-filling this snack tray *quite* often with 3 big boys and 1 little guy snacking on it! Thanks for the awesome ideas all ! Dh watched with big eyes as my shopping list grew...and grew...and grew some more....


----------



## katebleu

i don't know if any of these have been mentioned. i don't remember seeing them. they are all things that were eaten by my brothers and i when we were toddlers or i eat now as part of my eat like a toddler cuz i'm breast feeding lifestyle. and i think i will start making up a snack tray for myself.

cheese curds
canned green beans
fresh peas
rye crisp
meat or "meat" roll-ups


----------



## Nu_Mommy_2003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MuseMom*
...*Just one question, do you keep the trays out and at your toddler's level all day long for grazing?* Thanks!

I leave the tray at toddler level so he graze :LOL as he wish. I use my plastic divide party tray with 8 compartments ($1.50 at Walmart/Target in all colors). I put the tray out after breakfast for him to snack on in between meals (it depends what items are on the tray, as to if I leave it out until dinner) the tray normally stays out until dinner or until DH finishes it off







when he gets home. Also, the tray goes outside with us and I put a mesh dome food tent over it. DS loves to share with kids that come over to play. If we go traveling (car rides, walks, hikes, park, etc.) I put the snacks in divided snack bowls and put them in a canvas lunch bag. Yay!! healthy snacks on the go (no fast food stops for us







) HTH!

Edited to add: I started this because my toddler does not usually eat 3 meals a day. So to assure that he was getting enough calories and eating healthy the tray was created and has been a great success. We both are eating better


----------



## cortsmommy

Thats cool! I'm going to do this!














Thanks.


----------



## Slackermom

This is a great idea! I think I'd probably benefit from having healthy snacks handy, too!

I would add:

hummus and rice crackers
avacado slices


----------



## rosie29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katebleu*
"meat" roll-ups

Katebleu, can you give tell me how you make your "meat" roll-ups? Thanks! Sounds interesting.


----------



## streetkitty

So I got my tray at pottery barn kids (way too expensive but I knew they had cute, heavy weight trays that work and I was so inspired to start the next day!) I actually did a morning and afternoon tray (morning included breakfast and lunch included lunch) and my 19 month old "ohhh"ed a few times before digging in. What a fantastic idea and I am so thrilled to have so many new snack ideas!


----------



## mystic~mama

great thread









i'm looking for a alternative to plastic for our snack tray, anyone know of anywhere to order/buy those?

thanks!


----------



## rainbowmoon

loving this thread and making a list for future reference! thanks for the ideas mamas!

btw my ds is a younger toddler(12mo) and been on solids for some time now.
so far he snacks on
cheerios
banana pieces rolled in oatmeal
cooked beans

what other things do you think we could we try with a younger toddler? sometimes he won't eat lunch but still seems to want to snack so I'd like to add some variety.

Twinmom- what's fruity booty?


----------



## rainbowmoon

mystic mama- how about a wooden tray? I think I've seen some at Target and Cost Plus. HTH!


----------



## meco

rice cakes
raisins
organic dried fruits
sunflower seeds
seed mixes
edamame (my son's faves)
boiled peanuts
all veggies cut up (bell peppers, carrots, tomatoes, etc)


----------



## NYCVeg

This is such a cool idea! I may steal it next time I babysit my niece.

Question: how do you keep the peanut butter and hummus from getting crusty sitting out all day? I'm also curious about stuff like pineapple, apples, and avocado, which I would think would dry out or brown over the course of the day.

Thanks!


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama




----------



## TwinMom

I thought of one more snack tray idea--olives! My kids LOVE olives, so this is always a great addition for us.


----------



## ju-cee

Hi excellent ideas everyone!







THANX
To Surfmama, How do you roast garbanzo beans?
Does anyone find trouble w/kids eating supper after "grazing all day?


----------



## katebleu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rosie29*
Katebleu, can you give tell me how you make your "meat" roll-ups? Thanks! Sounds interesting.


rosie29,
i just meant that the meat need not be actually animal product but could be soy product that's molded like cold meat cuts. hope that explains things.


----------



## Gidget

I read this thread last night and thought it an awesome idea. I did it for my toddlers this morning. They loved it. While they stayed at the table longer, they go back and snack. HOw do you all keep your kids from carrying the food around the house? Mine are always trying to get out of the table with food in hand.

I was wondering if it made meal time a problem too. How do you do that? Do you cook dinner and let the kids graze the rest of the dayon the tray?


----------



## Fluffy Peanut

Great idea!!







My toddler (2.8 yrs) is at a stage where he plays with his food more than he eats it, so maybe offering him a snack tray would help! It'll help me too since I need to eat more often due to nursing and a fast metabolism.


----------



## Gidget

I guess I am going to have to experiment with foods. I put 4 hard boiled egg halves in there. Isaac chewed them all up and spit them back in the tray.


----------



## loon13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYCVeg*
This is such a cool idea! I may steal it next time I babysit my niece.

Question: how do you keep the peanut butter and hummus from getting crusty sitting out all day? I'm also curious about stuff like pineapple, apples, and avocado, which I would think would dry out or brown over the course of the day.

Thanks!

For apples and vegetables, rinse them in a very diluted vinegar rinse, something like 1 tsp vinegar to a cup of water. I say diluted so that you won't get vinegar taste but you will get the benefits. That's what I did for our apples today and it really helped.

or another idea from "Tips to help make life easier" (http://www.mmavs.org/easy.htm)
one part lemon juice to one part water. When cutting fresh fruit, spritz it with the mixture to prevent discoloring.

ETA: As for the peanut butter and hummus, I'd be interested if anyone has tips on that, too!


----------



## captain optimism

I dip apple pieces in orange juice to keep them from discoloring. We always have o.j. in the house so I don't have to squeeze it, and it doesn't make the fruit sour.

I haven't given peanut butter yet. with hummus, if I want to give it as a snack, I put a little of it in a small container. My son loves containers! It's kind of a messy snack for him, though.

This thread has been really helpful! My son likes to graze before breakfast and before lunch anyway, I generally just let him take his snack to the high chair for lunchtime.


----------



## dreamlette

Thanks for the great ideas!! I've tried this a couple times and my son has enjoyed it a lot. I like it too because I need to eat more and it makes it easy.

Another idea is pickles- Aidan can't seem to get enough of them!


----------



## loon13

captain optimism, thanks for the idea about the o.j. All of us here like orange juice so I wouldn't mind any taste of it on other food.

When I put out peanut butter, it's for me.







DD hasn't wanted to touch it or hummus. Maybe a texture thing. She has tried peanuts and mashed garbanzo beans. She's 2.8, so I felt a little better about her trying the peanuts. She also likes cashews. And luckily, we have no family history of nut sensitivities. Dairy, however, is another story...


----------



## Messac888

Hey, I read on here before, don't remember if I posted, but I wanted to say I LOVED this idea! My 2 1/2 son loves it too, and my dh even put in his 2 cents worth!







I couldn't decide on a tray for my son since a muffin pan's compartments just seemed too big and an ice cube tray seemed too small. My hubby came back home from the HARDWARE store with a plastic compartment tray meant to be used for nails, screws, etc. I thought it was a great idea- and it has a hinged lid so we can take it places. (We use plastic, I know some moms don't, but for those that do, this works for us!)

For apples I rinse them in lemon juice/water and they stay pretty fresh-looking for over a full day. The browning doesn't bother my ds though, it only bothers us adults.







I put yogurt in one part and salad dressing on the opposite side. A few graham cracker sticks, cheese cubes, apples, cereal with raisins (not Raisin Bran), grapes, carrot strips and frozen peas, organic cheesy guppies crackers, and tomato chunks and my son was good to go. He loved it!

We usually graze all day long in my home anyway, so dinnertime has never been a problem after snacking all day. I find that, not only does this improve my chances of getting my son to eat better, but it lessens MY workload during the day- important since I'm nursing an infant. I just stick it in the fridge during naptime after adding more grapes and yogurt, since those are the two that seem to go the quickest.


----------



## Greensleeves

T


----------



## noeyjeanne

Rice Cakes (ones you can cook up with leftover rice and goodies) - I just make mini ones for snacks

how do you make rice cakes from leftover rice?


----------



## noeyjeanne

Rice Cakes (ones you can cook up with leftover rice and goodies) - I just make mini ones for snacks

how do you make rice cakes from leftover rice?

For the cold snacks, I'm wondering if there isn't some kind of container that is specially made to be frozen and keep foods fresh, KWIM? I think I've seen something like this.

I know pampered chef make one called the chillzan. i have one and love it, it also holds 24 deviled eggs. If anyone wants to do a book party so you can get one free let me know.


----------



## rainbowmoon

I bought a deviled egg container with a lid for our snack tray today! ($3)







nothing fancy but I think it will work!

ds is 13mo. so it won't be too huge right now but I like it too for me







as I will often go without eating lunch/snacks somedays without even thinking.

oh and the best thing...DH agreed to be in charge of this for ds & I PP after our new baby arrives so this will work out great then too!









so far we've tried
peas
shredded cheese
avacado chunks
kidney beans
banana chunks
apple chunks

he also loves bagels...I usually just give him a whole unsliced one but may try chunks.


----------



## alison77

this is just what i needed to read tonight. we have been getting stuck on crackers, apples & cheese for snacks, and since ds is getting picky at some points every now and then i realize he's eaten mostly crackers all day. not healthy, also not exciting. i took great notes from this thread and am really looking forward to starting a snack tray for my little guy. i know he will love it. thanks, everyone, for all the great ideas!


----------



## surf mama

ju-cee...I hadn't checked this thread for quite awhile so I just noticed your question. To make roasted garbanzos I rinse a can of them and then put a little olive oil and tamari soy sauce on them and cook at 350 until they start to turn golden and are a little crispy on the outside but still soft inside. (Some people like to cook them longer until they are crunchier but then they taste chalky to me.) You can also add other things to them like minced garlic or chili powder.


----------



## G's mommy

Just found this thread, and I am lovin' your ideas!! Thanks ladies!


----------



## jazminflower

this is great! now i'm famished...off to kitchen........


----------



## Hollysmom

Great thread!







I looked because I wanted to get some ideas for the tray I send to daycare with dd and now I have great ideas for a "weekend" snack tray too.


----------



## WendyLouWho

Bumping this thread because I couldn't find it and needed to make notes


----------



## isosmom

I have been loving this thread, and using it for my late night snacks, too :LOL
Last night, after dc were asleep, I got myself together a little bit of almonds, walnuts, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds, chocolate chips, candied ginger, and dried apricots. My own little snack tray.
I've even been known to use my snack tray as lunch on our days out, just pack it up and out we go.


----------



## mamamillie

I want to know how to do this, too:

Quote:

- Rice Cakes (ones you can cook up with leftover rice and goodies) - I just make mini ones for snacks.


----------



## beemama

Me, too! Me, too! How do you make rice cakes from leftover rice?








Great thread, mamas! I'm excited! Dd makes fast work of anything sticky/wet so I'll leave the yogurt, avocados & almond butter for highchair time... I still have a feeling this is going to get messy!


----------



## mystic~mama

I'm curious







, can we see a recipe for the rice cakes pleez?!?


----------



## lunamomma

I love all the ideas.....
steamed broccolli
cooked yucca chunks
nutbutter balls (rolled with pretty much whatever your child likes)(and they are fun to make)
black bean patties (homemade)

Just a few I thought of off the top of my head


----------



## zipworth

Is it possible to have a master list of these things ? The ideas are fabulous!


----------



## chalupamom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zipworth*
Is it possible to have a master list of these things ? The ideas are fabulous!

I just copied the various lists into Word and then edited out the things we wouldn't want to use.


----------



## lunamomma

That is so funny... I copied it into word as well. I feel so much better having so many choices right in front of me.


----------



## Earthy~Mama

I just bought a tray and I am going grocery shopping tomorrow. I am pretty sure I am way too excited over this snack tray idea. :LOL

Keep the ideas coming mamas!


----------



## mountain

These are great ideas for foods for ME to eat :LOL I get so stuck in the food rut, yk?


----------



## QDB

again - great ideas!

I am interested in the rice cakes too!


----------



## jazzpurr88

Subscribing To Thread


----------



## bell bottom blues

I know this is a dumb question, but where did you get the tray? I just can't remember ever seeing them in the store - but then I haven't looked.


----------



## peaceful_mama

This is a GREAT idea and I could take little things out of it to give to DS as pre-meal snackies while he waits for the real deal.

How about cantaloupe? Honeydew? Mango?

I went through this melon phase in the hospital right after ds was born lol


----------



## prath003

Another dumb question--how do you get your toddler to not just dump the tray all over the floor? I'm not real uptight about food on the floor--or DS eating off the floor, for that matter--but after the 12th time in a day of stepping on bits o' food scattered around the living room it gets old...


----------



## mystic~mama

this might sound wierd...but...has anyone else had their roasted garbonzos smell and taste a little like chicken??


----------



## jazzpurr88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bell bottom blues*
I know this is a dumb question, but where did you get the tray? I just can't remember ever seeing them in the store - but then I haven't looked.

I use a muffin tin that is made out of plastic silicone stuff you can put in the oven. I never did use it in the oven though I just don't like the idea of it but it works great for a snak tray.


----------



## PancakeGoddess

I use a muffin tin too, although yesterday I noticed a plastic try at dollar general that would work perfectly. I don't have any answers for you about the dumping. So far, my toddler has no access to the tray, but it still helps me to have it all out on the table for him. My big boys can reach it there.


----------



## Persephone

Just wanted to bump this... such a good thread! Anyone have more ideas?

Oh, for a tray, you could always wash and reuse one of those "disposable" veggie trays you get at the grocery store, too.


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail

what great ideas! I just picked up mini pitas last week to have on hand for snacking........

0.


----------



## mystic~mama

I'm still hooked on the roasted garbonzos


----------



## jazzpurr88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystic~mama*
I'm still hooked on the roasted garbonzos









Instructions on roasting Garbonzos?

What temp?
How Long?
Seasonings?


----------



## traceface

For how to roast garbanzos, see post #64 of this thread.


----------



## m0mmaw0lf

When did you all start your kids on nuts and seeds? Mine is 21 mos. and I haven't let her eat nuts yet because of choking. But I'm looking for quick protein filled snacks too.
As for the mess with yogurt, avocados and stuff like that - today while she was watching her fave show I set her on a towel on the floor with her snacks in front of her. She got the yogurt all over her shirt but not on the floor


----------



## cjr

For things that need to stay in the fridge I use a divided plastic tray with a lid. For things that don't need to stay in the fridge I use the tray on his chair. We use a booster seat that looks like a high chair, but it attaches to a regular chair. It's low enough that he can see and reach up for whatever is on his tray to snack on.


----------



## mamadodson

Wow, what great ideas.... writing as I type...lol


----------



## mystic~mama

i guess no one else had their roasted garbonzos taste a little like chicken?









I soak them overnight, cook and roast in grapeseed oil usually...maybe this is why??

~blessings


----------



## dharmama

:


----------



## quaz

Just bumping since there was a post about snack ideas, and b/c I just spent 5 minutes looking for the tamari bean recipe. 

Tammy


----------



## Mommy&Will

nak

Stainless steel containers!
Wonder why you have to "ask for quote" though.

http://www.brightexport.com/food-carrier-container.html


----------



## BundleFishMama

Wow, thanks for all these GREAT ideas!!! So glad I stumbled upon this thread! I'd read about the "nibble tray" idea ages ago but never got around to trying it - but now I think it's going to be an everyday thing here! After trying it for only 2 days, I am already seeing positive effects in my girls - particularly my 3 y.o. (I feel like a bad mommy for not noticing sooner that maybe some of her recent behavior challenges were due to low blood sugar from having fewer larger meals rather than more frequent, smaller ones! And I thought I was so perceptive with her!)

Only problem so far is how to contain the mess my 14 m.o. makes! I could make 2 separate trays and keep my older dd's (with the messier stuff, dips, etc.) higher up, but I kinda liked the idea of making one bigger one for them together - I guess I was thinking it would promote sharing, negotiating, helping - but I think it only promoted tattling on Teresa's part! "Mama! Maddy's dumping out the raisins!!! Mama! Maddy's taking all the cheeses and taking one bite of each and then putting them back in the tray! Mama! Maddy's sticking her whole hand in the yogurt dip! Mama! Maddy's putting the avocado in her hair!" LOL.

Seriously though, great idea on many levels, thanks for all the ideas!!


----------



## nursing2mom

I love this thread-- just came across it. I needed a snack boost! We do the snack tray, too, but not often enough. Here's what we do sometimes (we avoid much dairy and sugar):

Goat chevre ("spready cheese" as my girls call it), dried apple rings, wild rice sesame sticks, cucumbers, fresh apple or kiwi, cashews, crackers (TLC brand usually), various dried cereals, frozen peas, goat cheddar cheese, carrots, red/yellow/green pepper strips or rings... That's all I can think of for now.

I know my girls love little dipping containers and I bought a few small wooden bowls (VERY small, like it would hold a tablespoon maybe) and little hors d'oeuvre knives for spreading and dipping their own stuff. If it's in a cute container, they are more likely to try it.

Keep going with this! It's so helpful.


----------



## PortraitPixie

:

Thanks so much, ladies!!!









my additions:









String cheese

Fruit leathers

dried cranberries

little beef jerky bits (depending on # of teeth and age of child, of course)

cut up cherries

Pear slices dipped in fruity yogurt


----------



## marcibarnes

This is an old thread, but I had a question about it.

What do you do if your child (my friend has a 15 month old boy) eats a little, then picks up the tray and dumps it onto the floor?

Is there some way to fasten the tray to the table? Maybe a 2 year old won't throw the tray, but 15 month olds, especially my friends, are a little slow at developing yet and haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## Euromom

I had the exact same question as I read this thread!
My son is a finicky and opinionated eater. Some days he does great and others he won't touch (or have near him) even his favorites. For instance, the other day he ate almost a whole bag of dried apricots, something he hated for months, but ate almost nothing eles. He is very suspicious of food textures so I have to puree his veggies and add them into other food. I feel I should continue to offer a variety of healthy foods despite his resistance. Also, he isn't very in tune with his body and won't, or doesn't know to, tell me when he is hungry or thirsty, an issue I am trying to help him with. Poor guy. Therefore, having healthy snacks always available would help him a lot. I my problem is because he is so opinionated about food he tends to throw or dump whatever he doesn't like...at that moment. When I do sit snacks out he I usually find carrot stick behind the couch or raisons in the toy box. Or worse he gets really angry and it goes across the room. I want him to have snacks available, but I need help in managing them.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Euromom

Quote:

I am already seeing positive effects in my girls - particularly my 3 y.o. (I feel like a bad mommy for not noticing sooner that maybe some of her recent behavior challenges were due to low blood sugar from having fewer larger meals rather than more frequent, smaller ones! And I thought I was so perceptive with her!)
Oh my Gosh! This is so totally my son and I! I struggle with my sons behavior quite often and like I said above, he has a hard time expressing his feelings of hunger and thrist. (I am starting to realize he is a lot like his dad-- he could go all day and not eat. He just doesn't have a strong hunger 'signal'. But my son's two and must eat!) I had this thought in my mind and tried to take it into consideration, but was still looking for other reasons why he was having problems-- new baby brother, mom's busy, boredom (I think I was feeling guilty about these things myself)...but reading this it's like the fog has lifted! He usual acts out before just before meals. Then he demands and glass of milk. Poor guy!







I'm definitely going to make a snack tray a daily routine! Thanks BundleFishMama! Thanks Ladies!


----------



## HerthElde

You mamas are awesome - thanks for the ideas!! Dd eats ALL DAY LONG ever since I got pregnant (she was still nursing a LOT at the time) - if I try to sit down for a couple of seconds, she'll grab my hand and take me to the kitchen again :LOL! I usually have coffee cans of soaked and dried nuts, homemade crackers, etc sitting out so I can grab her a few, but this would be much easier!
The only things I can think of (that hasn't been mentioned, I don't think) off the top of my head are:

Spanokopita (dd LOVES spinach this way - it's a great way to get them to eat greens!)
Lefse rollups or tortilla rollups with chicken, tuna salad, smoked salmon and goat chevre, etc cut into bite size pieces
Lacto-fermented pickles or cabbage or whatever

I'm going to look at the appetizer sections of my cookbooks for more ideas . . .


----------



## nursing2mom

_my problem is because he is so opinionated about food he tends to throw or dump whatever he doesn't like...at that moment. When I do sit snacks out he I usually find carrot stick behind the couch or raisons in the toy box. Or worse he gets really angry and it goes across the room. I want him to have snacks available, but I need help in managing them.

Any suggestions_?

I would suggest you keep your snack tray in the fridge (or high counter) and just pull it out often. You'll have to be there with him, though. I'd also put it up right away if he throws food. Maybe have a separate bowl for him to toss in the stuff he doesn't like? My daughters need to separate the stuff they don't like from the good stuff when it's on their dinner plate, and it can't remain on the same plate. So I think the physical separation seems to be developmentally important somehow. And it gives them power to show visually that they have control. Maybe that's what your son is seeking when he throws it? Just a suggestion...


----------



## Euromom

Great ideas, especially the two plates idea. We usually have to put the the forbidden food on the edge of the table instead of his high chair tray. But then it's out of reach for those rare moment he changes his mind and tries it.

Thanks!


----------



## Mami

Subscribing because I want to copy these great snack ideas, but am too tired right now...


----------



## LadyMarmalade

Brilliant ideas - I'm copying them down! My kids will be impressed (they usually just get sultanas, fruit, cheese and carob drops ... they're going to be happy with the variety which is about to explode!)


----------



## Zoesmama

dried apricots are hit here. Except I often munch them away before dd can. :LOL I LOVE them

I will have to start this. But I'm trying to get dd to eat bigger meals for the 3 main meals. She would snack and graze all day and her dr. is concerned with her weight. I'm not so worried she is chunky in legs and has a pot belly hardly unhealthy looking. Problem is she loves her fruits and veggies. I thought that was why we start them with these things.









My dd loves to snack on raisins and dried fruit, cheerios I sometimes by multigrain organic ones, she loves the cherry tomatoes(halve or quarter for younger ones) cucumbers are a new fav of my 2 year old dd but some can't handle them until later. My dd has even had YIKES!







cashews whole and does great with them she snuck them from old timers(MIL and her friend) who don't realize the hazards.

For got my dd also likes cooked(it can be cool and she doesn't care) or raw brocooli.


----------



## kpinny

I just found this thread and love it - since several people asked for a master list, I copied my MSword list for those of you who haven't already made your own. I took out some (but probably not all) duplicates and added a few of my own. Great ideas mamas! kathy

Baby Carrots
Red seedless Grapes
Pineapple
Korean Pear cut-up
unsalted pretzels
Whole grain crackers
pieces of Swiss cheese
peanut butter or almond butter
sunflower seeds
dried fruit (w/out the sugar and chemicals)
raisins (same vein as above)
cherry tomatoes
dates
rice cakes
olives
unsweetened carob chips
orange sections
berries
snap peas
almonds
cashews
dried apple rings
frozen veggies (yep, still frozen!)
popcorn
figs
organic cereals
occasional veggie sticks
hummus
Homemade granola
puffed rice/millet (or kamut/wheat)
Blueberries
Beans
baby spinach leaves
apple pieces
pumpkin seeds (shelled)
sprouted almonds (peeled)
grapefruit
Edamame (cooked & shelled)
Nori (strips to chew on)
dried apricots
Sweet Potato (cut into chunks, toss in oil, roast)
hard boiled eggs pieces
frozen blueberries
cooked pasta
cucumber slices
pita wedges
cubes of tofu
raisins
fruity booty, veggie bootie, pirate's booty
toast tortillas
healthy mini muffins
roasted garbanzo beans
stuffed grape leaves
trail mix
sushi rolls
cheerios
banana pieces rolled in oatmeal
cooked beans
toasted English muffins
avocado chunks
steamed broccoli
cooked yucca chunks
nutbutter balls (rolled with pretty much whatever your child likes)
black bean patties (homemade)
cantaloupe
Honeydew
Mango (dried or fresh)
String cheese
Fruit leathers
dried cranberries
little beef jerky bits (depending on # of teeth and age of child, of course)
cut up cherries
Pear slices dipped in fruity yogurt
dried papaya
prunes (not too many)


----------



## kpinny

I just found this thread and love it - since several people asked for a master list, I copied my MSword list for those of you who haven't already made your own. I took out some (but probably not all) duplicates and added a few of my own. Great ideas mamas! kathy


----------



## isosmom

kpinny -























Thank you so much!


----------



## kristillwell

Thanks for the master list!! I love these ideas and just found this thread - I've been running out of ideas and got "stuck" in a routine of certain things - keep the ideas comin' mamas!


----------



## Mommy&Will

I wanted to add that I just picked up a bag of frozen, cubed butternut squash at Whole Foods tonight. Ahhh... gotta love convenience. :LOL But I thought that would be great in a snack tray.


----------



## yeni

Yum!

Thanks for compiling the list, kpinny!


----------



## SUCHAYA

Great ideas!







:
I'm going to make up a tray for my DD tomorrow.


----------



## KiwiMama

These suggestions are great!







I just wanted to add to the list:

sliced Nectarine
sliced plum
croutons (homemade)
diced lunchmeat
leftover pizza

I tried using a muffin tin for a tray, but my 13 month DS would dump it upside down as soon as I set it out. So now I use a picnic cooler with built in cup holders on the top. He can't dump it upside down and it is right at his height.









For a portable snack cup that is no-spill (err... spill resistant), I took a snack size plastic container with a lid and cut 3 lines (like you would a pizza) on the lid using a utility knife. DS can push his hand in there and pull out his snack without the whole container being emptied.


----------



## KayleeZoo

thanks kpinny!









this thread is awesome! i'm going to look for a tray today. hopefully target will have something.


----------



## Aziah

Question: I was just directed to this thread and I think the tray is an AWESOME idea. But doesn't your DC get the food ALL OVER the house if they are just allowed to come up and grab what they want? DD is 13 months and this would be perfect for her as I am now going through a phase where I think she prefers to eat on the ground instead of her high chair...but...OMG...I can just picture food under the couch cushions and smeared on the walls and everywhere!

EDITED TO SAY: Oops...I guess I should have read a little further! I see where someone already covered this. Thanks!


----------



## TeaghansMama

love, love,love this thread and ALL the ideas
dd is 13m and just starting to really eat different foods
i've been using my tupperware container that i usually use for veggies and dip
works great but now i am really wanting that pampered chef chizanne container!!

don't have many new suggestions... maybe bite sized pancakes or waffle sticks with fruit sauce for dipping, mini cashew butter sandwiches...

thanks for keeping this great thread going!!


----------



## JodiM

Bumping because I was reading this thread, and remembered how awesome it is.

My kids love Garbanzo beans... but we boil them, and then add lemon and a bit of salt.

Dh and Ds1 put hot sauce on theirs too


----------



## ju-cee

:
















This is one of my favorite threads soooo many great lunch ideas here








dd asks for a "nosh tray" almost everyday and I think they actually eat more too


----------



## eirual

I think you could try it either way annettemarie. Try a communal tray or two, maybe start with average 'boring' stuff so it's not too exciting and none of it get horded, then when they're used to the concept add some 'funner' stuff and remind them to share.

If that doesn't work give each one their own.


----------



## Cullens_Girl

Wow - yet another great thread for MDC.

Subbing! Great ideas!


----------



## paisley

Just bumping because this thread is full of so many great ideas!


----------



## jennifersueack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nu_Mommy_2003* 
Every morning while making breakfast I make a snack tray too. After breakfast I set the tray out so my 2 yr old and







me have healthly snacks at our disposal.

*The 8 compartment tray normally contains:*
Baby Carrots
Red seedless Grapes
Pineapple
Korean Pear cut-up
unsalted prezetels
Whole grain crackers
pieces of Swiss cheese
peanut butter or almond butter

My toddler eats all the grapes first because they are his favorite. Everyday we have the same tray and by the end of the day it is empty. DH comes home and finishes it off (he eats some before dinner and the rest he shares with DS for after dinner snacking). This method has moved my family away from junk food







so I want to offer a little variety.

Please suggest snacks that can sit out

What a great idea! What about other types of nuts?


----------



## mystic~mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paisley* 
Just bumping because this thread is full of so many great ideas!









it does







this is one of those threads that I forget about for a long time and then always pops back up in my inbox









lets see if I can contribute something here....

cookie cutter sandwitches are fun and cute,,,I made dd and ginger bread man sandwitch yesterday.

thats all i can think of









the roasted garbonzos were my fave,,,I dont make them much anymore since when I do I cannot stop eating them until they are gone and then I end up feeling like all bloated







:


----------



## leomom

Bell Pepper slices

Great List!


----------



## Still_Snarky

I finally implemented the snack tray! 12 compartments of yummy-ness!


----------



## User101

Thanks for bumping! This is one of my all-time favorite threads.


----------



## FitMOmmyOf2

Subbing to this thread!


----------



## Earthy~Mama

Bumping again since this is such a great thread!


----------



## Strong Mama

Just started this and looking for more great ideas!


----------



## StrawberryFields

I am starting this for my 12 month old because he is on the little side and I am trying to boost his calorie intake. Since I have the floor dumping problem with my young toddler too, I am thinking of chosing a permanent place for the tray (on a low table?) and securing it with heavy velcro. That was ds can't pick it up and dump it over but I can make the tray available all day.

He got a Leapfrog table thing for his birthday and it has a little snack compartment that I have been using until I can come up with a better plan and it is working GREAT! Even though he's a mess if I give him a little bowl of snacks, he's been leaving the snacks from his table in the compartment and just eating what he wants, when he wants.

I was shopping for ideas last night. My young toddler isn't ready for a lot of the food ideas in this thread but here are a few things he can handle on the go:

cubed soft goat cheese
cut up fruit and grain bars
thin sliced hard cheeses
Annies bunny grahams
Barbaras Bakery cheese bites <---just bought these and he LOVES them
Annie's Whole Wheat Bunnies
TLC crackers
Fruity Booty/Veggie Booty/Pirate's Booty
Whole Grain pancake strips
Whole Grain waffle strips
small cheese curds
canned, rinsed mandarin oranges (his FAVORITE)
diced watermelon
cooked beans (cut in half)

I am tossing around the idea of steamed broccoli and am going to try hummus this afternoon. I'm going to spread it inside a pita pocket and then cut the pita into strips. We'll see how it goes--it might be too messy.

Now, on to the next challenge--keeping the DOG out of the snack tray!!! But she will be handy to help clean up the fogotton bits of food dropped here and there. I never have to worry about ds leaving a forgotten piece of waffle under the couch because my Hoover







: will sniff it out and consume it ASAP!


----------



## StrawberryFields

Oh yes! I forgot, I also bought Rising Moon Organics Itsy-Bitsy Cheese Ravioli. Tiny and bite-sized, I think those will be easy to add to the snack tray. And also Ian's Chicken Nuggets--I am going to try those cut in 4ths.


----------



## kazmir

I get Clemintines by the box, they are so good right now and put a bowl out for DS, he also loves apple wedges with peanut butter. I buy the Chickenless nuggets at TJs and those would be good heated thru then cut into quarters and put out.


----------



## mimiharshe

:


----------



## sabrosina

:


----------



## catnip

I wanted to share a favorite of mine: cold cooked cheese tortellini. We also love shelled pistachios, frozen veggies and fruit.

The other idea I wanted to share is the tray we use. Almost every time I go to Goodwill, I find these microwaveable muffin tins. They are round and plastic, and have 6 or seven 1/2 cup compartments. They are this dull beige color, but they are perfect for the purpose.


----------



## mimiharshe

When dd doesn't eat enough we notice behavior issues (also w/certain foods) and it's so frustrating b/c she's such a sweetie. This is like a big fat *







*duh! Dh has even commented that she's not eating enough. She hates sitting at the table and eating meals while ds is fine w/it. I am going to get a big tray tomorrow and put it up at the table and whenever she wants a nibble it'll be there. I love all these ideas.

I'll probably put cheese, clementine slices, frozen fruit and veggie pieces (big mixed bags from Costco), nuts or seeds, pieces of a *Larabar*, slices of apple and whatever else I can find that will work.

I'm taking the master list w/me next time I go shopping for new ideas!

I too love this thread!

ETA: I went to Target today and bought trays. There were colored thick plastic plates and trays. I got a pink one for dd and green for ds. I put them up at the the table just now and they think they're cool. How fun!


----------



## BonMaman

:


----------



## mama_b

What a good idea! I always struggle with breakfast and lunch ideas for my dd.


----------



## Collin'sMama

So are these trays in addition to breakfast and lunch or do you use the trays as breakfast and lunch too?


----------



## lalaland42

I was using them for snacks and lunch but DD was eating a separate breakfast and dinner. Right now we are in a rut, so I came looking for ideas.

I would like to add:
homemade baba ganoush
bagel pieces
chicken taquitos (the only meat DD will eat)

to the list. DD loves those.


----------



## Baby Makes 4

I have just started doing this for my toddler's breakfast since he isn't interested in sitting and eating with us. He loves it.


----------



## mimiharshe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Collin'sMama* 
So are these trays in addition to breakfast and lunch or do you use the trays as breakfast and lunch too?

in addition if i put it out after breakfast, if i put them out at lunch it's like a lunch and when they are done i leave the trays out for them to snack on what's left.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout




----------



## Radish4ever

Awesome thread!


----------



## mamarabolli

Thx mammas! We love Goji berries around here!


----------



## Sydnee

I do the snack tray thing with my daycare kids, and they looove it!! Thanks for all the great ideas, I feel like we have the same things over and over.


----------



## Mallori

...yet another reason to







MDC. GREAT THREAD!!!


----------



## hannaheser

*delurking* A friend mentioned this thread and it's terrific. I just copied it all down! DD (4.5) has taken to refusing to eat at meal times some days. I know she's trying to control her environment, and this is one clear way, which I get, except she becomes a ticking time bomb of grumpiness. So I've been planning a snack tray/box idea. But I needed ideas on what to put. We eat MANY of the things on the list, but it's sooooo helpful to have it all in one spot for brainstorming. Thanks to everyone for the ideas!


----------



## chelsmm

this is the best post!

I just need to find a way to keep the snack tray away from the dog!


----------



## libranbutterfly

This is a great thread. For those worried about leaving it out, I just get everything ready in small bags/containers, and DD picks one at a time. It really helps to have a healthy snack already put together, DD doesn't get impatient, and I don't have to stop her from snacking.


----------



## Radish4ever

I found a recipe on Recipezaar today and I think we'll try it on ours!!

Here it is!

Quote:

Healthy Banana Oatmeal Sponge Cookies for Kids Recipe #97312
I will warn you, most adults will not like these cookies because of the finished texture, which is spongy, but if you are looking for something super healthy for younger kids, this is the recipe for you. You can't get much healthier than these, and the young ones will eat them up!
by ludeluh
12-18
cookies
time to make 25 min 10 min prep
1 cup mashed ripe bananas
2 cups oatmeal
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
1/4 cup applesauce
1/3 cup raisins
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon

1. Heat oven to 350 degrees.
2. Mix all ingredients until moist.
3. (I use old-fashioned rolled oats, but imagine you could use quick-cook oats instead).
4. Mixture will be gooey and sticky.
5. That is normal.
6. Drop by tablespoonful onto ungreased baking sheet.
7. Flatten to desired thickness and shape, as cookies WILL NOT spread on baking.
8. Bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes.
9. Remove to wire rack to cool.


----------



## Radish4ever

I hope it's ok that I'm adding in more recipes!

Veggie Muffins

24 muffins
time to make 35 min 10 min prep
2 cups whole wheat flour (or what you have on hand or your kids can eat)
2-3 tablespoons soy flour (omit if you'd like but it adds protein)
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup unsalted butter, softened
1/3 cup brown sugar (or other sweetener)
2-3 tablespoons honey (optional)
1 egg
3 cups vegetables, pureed (jarred babyfood would also work)
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 teaspoons cinnamon

1. Preheat oven to 350.
2. Spray muffin pans or line with muffin papers.
3. Mix ingrediants with electric mixer until well blended (I never mix dry then wet or cream butter and suger -- if you'd like to by all means use all the bowls you want!).
4. Fill muffins 2/3 full with batter.
5. Bake 25 minutes until or toothpick comes out clean.
6. Cool partially in the pan then remove to wire rack.
7. Store half in an air tight container.
8. Freeze the other half. Microwave to defrost.
9. I like to use sweeter veggies. Usually 2 jars of sweet potatoes, 1 of sweet peas, 1 carrots, and 2 mixed veggies (you can find spinach, greenbeans and corn this way).
10. If you are using your own steemed vegitables, you may need to add some fruit juice to thin it out to the consistancy of apple sauce.
11. If you don't have 3 cups of vegitables, make up the difference with unsweetened apple sauce or mashed bananas.

Sweet Potato Pancakes
4 servings

1 large garnet yam or sweet potato (preferably organic, should yield at least 4 cups grated)
3 large eggs
1/4 cup whole wheat pastry flour
2 tablespoons oat bran (optional)
2 tablespoons milk
2 tablespoons sucanat or granulated maple sugar (or brown sugar)
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees.
2. Peel and coarsely grate the potato/yam.
3. Mix all ingredients in a medim bowl, stirring to blend.
4. Spray a baking sheet with plenty of oil spray (I use butter-flavored).
5. Drop mixture by 1/4 cup measures onto sheet, and press each down flat.
6. Bake at 400 for 5-7 minutes, flip the pancakes over, and cook for another 5 minutes. (if they need more time, cook them some more, but watch, since the edges burn quickly).


----------



## poopzmom

I'm loving the idea of the snack tray but I have some questions:

Is the tray instead of a meal? If so, do you have you dc sit down with you for dinner? for breakfast?

Do you keep the same stuff in the tray everyday?


----------



## midwestmom

I can't find the pampered chef container on their website....can someone help me out?

to pp-I think I will make the kids breakfast and make the tray while they are eating breakfast and just skip traditional lunch as long as the tray is well rounded enough and then we can all sit down together for a nice dinner. I think grazing and letting the little ones have more control over when they eat will be so much better for them than expecting them to eat a meal at noon or whatever. FWIW, this is just my plan, I have not actually implemented it yet.


----------



## lalaland42

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poopzmom* 
I'm loving the idea of the snack tray but I have some questions:

Is the tray instead of a meal? If so, do you have you dc sit down with you for dinner? for breakfast?

Do you keep the same stuff in the tray everyday?

DD eats breakfast at her own table while we do dishes and get things ready for the day. FWIW, this is the only time of the day we are allowed to do housework uninterrupted. We try and make snack trays for snacks and lunch and we always sit down together for dinner. We try not to keep the same stuff on the tray every time but it happens for a few days at a time. Also, DD likes stuff for a while and then won't touch it so it wouldn't work that way regardless.


----------



## krankedyann

I'm loving this thread. I took all the suggestions, minus our food allergies for the most part, and made a table on my webpage of all the ideas. http://cookingtf.com/

I'm wondering if anyone else has any dip suggestions. So far I've got:

Applesauce
Peanut butter
Nut butter
Hummus
Pate
Cashew cream
Miso
Salad dressing
Baba ganoush

Does anyone have any other dip ideas? We're dairy free.


----------



## nabigus

Okay, I was so inspired by this thread that I put together a muffin tin of snacks for ds this morning... and then I was so awed by the beauty of it I had to take a picture









(Yes, I'm supposed to be working right now.







)


----------



## melissel

Awesome!!!!! This will really help me out now that we are nanny-free (I work from home














. I need to go back and copy and paste all the ideas as well.

Thanks to all the contributing mamas!


----------



## Radish4ever

Oooh Nancy, it is beautiful!







hehehe


----------



## sunshinestarr

:


----------



## BeingMe

Anyone have these all summed up on a word page?


----------



## Wittyone

There is a summary on page 6 of all of the postings to that point


----------



## melissel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wittyone* 
There is a summary on page 6 of all of the postings to that point









Thank you!

Anyone have thieving pets and still do a snack tray? How do you manage that? I have a dog that can reach things that are pretty far back on the kitchen counter







: I'd hate to keep her locked downstairs all day for the sake of the snack tray







:

ETA that I just saw this:

Quote:

I'm loving this thread. I took all the suggestions, minus our food allergies for the most part, and made a table on my webpage of all the ideas. http://cookingnt.com/kiddiefoods.aspx
Very nicely done! Thank you


----------



## melissel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radish4ever* 
Oooh Nancy, it is beautiful!







hehehe

It really is







I'l have to hit Goodwill and see if I can find a good tray--the only one I have now is so gross we only use it for a paint palette, yuck.


----------



## kyndmamaof4

Such a great idea!!!

I'm hunting for stuff to put on it right now


----------



## kyndmamaof4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krankedyann* 
I'm loving this thread. I took all the suggestions, minus our food allergies for the most part, and made a table on my webpage of all the ideas. http://cookingnt.com/kiddiefoods.aspx

I'm wondering if anyone else has any dip suggestions. So far I've got:

Applesauce
Peanut butter
Nut butter
Hummus
Pate
Cashew cream
Miso
Salad dressing
Baba ganoush

Does anyone have any other dip ideas? We're dairy free.

I see you're dairy free, but for those who aren't how about cream cheese, or cottage cheese "hooked up" with sweet (jams etc.) or savory (garlic, cumin, chili powder, etc.)


----------



## mysticmomma

Baby Carrots
Red seedless Grapes
Pineapple
Korean Pear cut-up
unsalted pretzels
crackers
cheese
nut butter
nuts
seeds
dried fruit
raisins
cherry tomatoes
dates
rice cakes
olives
unsweetened carob chips
orange sections
berries
snap peas
frozen veggies (yep, still frozen!)
popcorn
figs
organic cereals
hummus
Homemade granola
puffed rice/millet (or kamut/wheat)
Blueberries
Beans
baby spinach leaves
apple pieces
grapefruit
Edamame (cooked & shelled)
Nori (strips to chew on)
Sweet Potato (cut into chunks, toss in oil, roast)
hard boiled eggs pieces
frozen blueberries
cooked pasta
cucumber slices
pita wedges
fruity booty, veggie bootie, pirate's booty
toast tortillas
healthy mini muffins
stuffed grape leaves
sushi rolls
cheerios
banana pieces rolled in oatmeal
cooked beans
toasted English muffins
avocado chunks
steamed broccoli
cooked yucca chunks
nut butter balls (rolled with pretty much whatever your child likes)
black bean patties (homemade)
cantaloupe
Honeydew
Mango
Fruit leathers
dried cranberries
little beef jerky bits (depending on # of teeth and age of child, of course)
cut up cherries
Pear slices dipped in fruity yogurt
prunes (not too many)
sliced Nectarine
sliced plum
croutons (homemade)
diced lunchmeat
leftover pizza
cut up fruit and grain bars
Annie's bunny grahams
Barbara's Bakery cheese bites
Annie's Whole Wheat Bunnies
Whole Grain pancake strips
Whole Grain waffle strips
canned, rinsed mandarin oranges
diced watermelon
Clementine slices
pieces of a Larabar,
homemade baba ganoush
bagel pieces
chicken taquitos


----------



## milky_mama

Just found this thread and love it!







:







:


----------



## MidgeMommy

Does anyone else need to make this for their DH/DP's sake? Mine is hypoglycemic, but conveniently forgets that







: until halfway through a shouting match over something like socks, in which case he'll suddenly slump, and look downcast, and apologize.







: He'll then get the quickest thing, which is usually excessively unhealthy,







: especially since we're often out when it happens. I saw someone mention that they had 'to go' containers for their DC, and I'm thinking I need to find something to that effect for DH.

So, problem #1 - alternatives to plastic tupperware for daily portability? I've heard of cloth sandwhich wraps, but that wouldn't really work for small amounts of lots of things.

Problem #2 -If I give him one snack tray (even packing another lunch) he will eat it all in one sitting. Does anyone else monitor/regulate snacking? Maybe 'time release' snacks so that they keep eating? Hmm. Any ideas at all would be appreciated, I'm off to find posts on packing lunches for DP's.


----------



## naturemama1

Fantastic thread, thank you all so much!

I keep a chips-n-salsa-type lidded container in the fridge filled with raw veggies and dip, for ME, but I hadn't thought about filling up a silicone muffin tin with little kid snacks! This is going to be a great way of adding more fruits and veggies into our day.

I'm thinking of keeping ours on the bottom shelf of the fridge, so that if my little ones get snackish they can help themselves. And then getting it out when we have table time, or on rainy days when we're inside more.


----------



## EStreetMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwinMom* 
I thought of one more snack tray idea--olives! My kids LOVE olives, so this is always a great addition for us.

Green? Black?


----------



## Rachel J.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidgeMommy* 
Does anyone else need to make this for their DH/DP's sake? Mine is hypoglycemic, but conveniently forgets that







: until halfway through a shouting match over something like socks, in which case he'll suddenly slump, and look downcast, and apologize.







: He'll then get the quickest thing, which is usually excessively unhealthy,







: especially since we're often out when it happens. I saw someone mention that they had 'to go' containers for their DC, and I'm thinking I need to find something to that effect for DH.

So, problem #1 - alternatives to plastic tupperware for daily portability? I've heard of cloth sandwhich wraps, but that wouldn't really work for small amounts of lots of things.

Problem #2 -If I give him one snack tray (even packing another lunch) he will eat it all in one sitting. Does anyone else monitor/regulate snacking? Maybe 'time release' snacks so that they keep eating? Hmm. Any ideas at all would be appreciated, I'm off to find posts on packing lunches for DP's.

There was a discussion on Traditional Foods about pacing a paleo lunch to go for dh. That might give you some new, interesting ideas. As far as regulating his snacking, I'm not sure that's something you really can (or should even try) to do.


----------



## April&Jaden

This is a great idea! My only problem is I have two dogs that would eat it all in a heart beat if I put it out where ds could get it.


----------



## Hippiemommie

Oh Wow! What a great thread. I'm just now catching it but I'm ready to go shopping next week! DS loves olives, green and black. He really gets a thrill out of the sliced olives so he can put them on his fingers then eat them off lol! We also like sliced coconut and leave a little of milk in the bottom so it stays a little moist. We also like mini pancakes (can be made with sweet potatoes or whole wheat flour) the size of quaters. We also snack on Salmon and watermelon.

I've been inspired to try some of the healthy recipes on here and I'm working on the spongy cookies now. I'd LOVE to see more recipes!


----------



## Mami

Hippiemommie - can you tell me how you make sweet potato pancakes...?


----------



## Hippiemommie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mami* 
Hippiemommie - can you tell me how you make sweet potato pancakes...?

1 1/2 cups sifted all-purpose flour
3 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 1/4 cups mashed cooked sweet potatoes
2 eggs, beaten
1 1/2 cups milk
1/4 cup butter, melted
(pecans if you want)

PREPARATION:
Sift dry ingredients into a mixing bowl. Combine remaining ingredients; add to flour mixture, stirring just until dry ingredients are moistened. Drop by tablespoons onto hot greased griddle or skillet and fry, turning once, until browned on both sides.
Makes about 24 pancakes.

I've only made them a few times and haven't tried Whole Wheat Flour but I'm sure you could. Also you can make these and freeze them and they are just as good!


----------



## Mami

Awesome - thank you!


----------



## sbgilson

wow what a great thread, I am so glad I found it! I was looking for snack ideas for my 15 month old and my 4 year old, looks like I found them!


----------



## krankedyann

Another thing I've started adding is Blue Diamond Nut Thin crackers. My kids enjoy them.


----------



## Hippiemommie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krankedyann* 
Another thing I've started adding is Blue Diamond Nut Thin crackers. My kids enjoy them.

Where do you get these?


----------



## krankedyann

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hippiemommie* 
Where do you get these?

I get them at Whole Foods, through UNFI, and I think I've seen them at my local Wal-mart, too.


----------



## growingmom

What a good idea! I'm gonna copy you too!
Here's some ideas:
soaked/sprouted and peeled almonds, homemade popcorn, pitted olives, celery pieces with outer skin peeled.

*The 8 compartment tray normally contains:*
Baby Carrots
Red seedless Grapes
Pineapple
Korean Pear cut-up
unsalted prezetels
Whole grain crackers
pieces of Swiss cheese
peanut butter or almond butter


----------



## becoming

I'm loving this thread! I just wrote down all my favorite ideas. I'm buying our snack tray and implementing this in our house today. We'll only be able to do it on weekends since I WOH and we don't get home until 4:30 PM on weekdays, but I think I'm going to use it for breakfast for my crew, with mostly fruit, cheeses, and nuts.


----------



## daisymommy

Can someone post a picture of the 8 compartment tray so I know what to look for when I go shopping? This is a GREAT idea for picky eaters like my 5 year old son.


----------



## cera

sub


----------



## Mama2-4

I am just totally loving this idea! My 5 year old will not sit for a meal and just snacks all day long, sometimes on not the best stuff. The pediatrician said this is normal for his age and it is okay if he just snacks. This is so great, he will feel in control of getting out his snack when he wants it and it will all be healthy! Thanks for these great ideas!!!


----------



## ejbamommy

i'm going to be going shopping for a tray and snacks to fill it! great ideas!


----------



## kissykoko

subbing


----------



## momaste

I am using a 6 muffin tin and it fits PERFECTLY in the Fisher Price booster seat tray. DS2 LOVES it and eats things he wouldn't otherwise touch. This thread is awesome!

I often make "beany burgers" - a mix of mashed beans, leftover brown rice, onion, garlic, and bell pepper, other veggies shredded, an egg, cumin, salt and pepper, fried in a tiny bit of oil. Those are a big hit.


----------



## brandnewday

I just did this for my 17 month old son today (after reading a ton of this thread last night)...and he LOVED it. I couldn't believe out of all the things I put out for him he devoured the kidney beans first!

This is what I used...
Old school cafeteria tray from Target

Stove top popcorn
raisins
kidney beans
chunks of banana bread
pineapple
string cheese chunks

Set on the counter with a step stool in front of it...he's loving to climb right now!(I'll probably try to find something lower eventually so he can do the fly by.)

I was amazed at the amount he ate and that he kept going back to it.


----------



## melibee

:


----------



## Chic_Mama

Wow mamas! I am loving this! I need to copy it down to have these ideas on hand! I am always stumped about what to give my 17 month old DS! Thanks so much!


----------



## Satori

Lots of fantastic ideas!







:


----------



## MommaShark

great ideas just when I needed them!!! Wanted to bump this post for other newbies.


----------



## nursing2mom

I found a great 4 ceramic Ramekin snack server, complete with individual lids so I can put refrigerated stuff back in the fridge, and other stuff in the pantry. It's breakable, so if your kids are really little, be careful. It comes with a metal caddy to carry them or serve them. They go in the dishwasher, micro, oven AND freezer. The brand is Progressive and the crocks are 10 oz.

I got mine at Function Junction, but also saw it at Nebraska Furniture Mart (for those near one) for $14-$18. It's on the web for $19.99 at Chefcentral.com. Put "progressive" in the search and go down about 4 items when the page comes up. It's called a 9 piece Ramekin serving set. Might find it somewhere else on the web, too. I just haven't looked around.


----------



## ed_tricia

I didn't see an answer for the person that asked about the Pampered Chef tray-they have a cooler pack built in so you can keep stuff cold
this one is the deviled egg tray and reverses to multiple compartments w/ a spot for dip https://pamperedchef.com/ordering/pr...PrntItmId=2791
or this one has fewer, larger compartments https://pamperedchef.com/ordering/pr...2066&catId=129


----------



## jimblejamble

Everything everyone else mentioned, and...
Cucumbers
Kidney beans
Mushroom slices


----------



## veggiekicks

Great thread! I love these ideas!


----------



## Love2learn

thanks for the ideas!!


----------



## mamaofprincesses

For an on-the-go snack tray, you might try a Bento box. They're a little pricier than the snack trays but might be worth it for the adults who like the look. You can also find very cool, traditional looking bento boxes on eBay.

(I haven't actually tried this yet, it just seems like it would be a good fit!)


----------



## abharrington

awesome thread mamas...after reading this it just occured to me that low blood sugar and hungar might be dd (14 mo)'s problem!! she wants milk constantly and is not very interested in sitting for a meal. i'm off to make her a snack tray!!


----------



## jadekat

I made up a snack tray for my kids yesterday and it was a hit! Thanks for all the great ideas everyone.


----------



## pitchfork

bump-n-sub
THanks! great ideas


----------



## waldorfknitmama

My gosh I love this thread!!! We must keep this alive!!! I'm dying to try this out with my 22mo, like everyone else is saying, its a great idea for a fussy on the go toddler and it gives me great motivation and ideas to try!!!! Thanks for all who contributed, I don't have much else to offer, but my lo likes to snack on boob, oh wait you can't put that into a snack tray!! And um well, roasted sweet corn, tofu, cucumbers with cream cheese, toast pieces with ghee, maple covered pecans, brown rice, barley and beans and um heaps of cat fur that gets into our food when I'm cooking!!! I'll think of more and post later!


----------



## becoming

Just bumping for those who might not have seen this.


----------



## mykdsmomy

bump because this thread rocks!!!





















:


----------



## Aletheia

Wow! Don't have much to add (how could I? This is an exhaustive list, I think!) but these two things:

Turkey Bacon, cooked, cut and cold (saturdated fat is good for kids!)
Soy hot dogs, cut into slices and halved again if you are worried about choking.
This can't go in the tray, but my DS is teeny so I'm always looking for ways to get him to eat, and this idea seems appropriate here. I make smoothies for him every so often and keep them in the fridge when he isn't interested. You can get a lot of good stuff into a smoothie without them knowing about it (probiotics, ground seeds/nuts, protein powder, even pureed greens).
I also wanted to add that this is my plan:

7am: Have DS (22 mos) eat breakfast, which is always some version of super porridge from Yaron's "Super Baby Food" book. I like having him have an established breakfast time where I can be sure to get supplements into his food if I need to and I can insure that he eats something grounding as he starts his day.

9:30/10 am: Then, I'll take out the tray at snack time and leave it out until nap time. It will be on his little toddler table until we encounter any dumping problems. I liked the velcro idea several pages back!

11:30 am: Naptime; snack tray gets replenished and put in fridge again.

2:30 pm: Lunchtime: snack tray comes out, but I'm going to encourage him to pick what he wants out of it to put at his lunch seat and serve that with the "yogurt" meal from Yaron's "Super Baby Food" book. Tray stays out after lunch, and I pack parts of it to take with us if we go for an afternoon jaunt.

5:30 pm: Dinner time. I'm hoping that the snack tray makes it so that I don't have to fix DS his own dinner, and that he can eat out of the tray and eat off our plates. I'm hoping it prevents the pre-dinner hour meltdown, too. This is the part of the plan I'm most unsure about-- I know others have advocated having a set dinner time. But that has just been such a busy time for me, trying to get dinner on the table for DH and I and dealing with his crankiness as he gets hungry.

I also made a master list (but on paper, sorry!) and sorted the ideas into 6 categories: veggies, fresh fruits, dried fruits and veggies, carbs, protein, and "treats". It just seems like it will help me keep the tray diversified if I look at the list that way-- 2 things from each category in a muffin tray, for instance.


----------



## aschmied

subbing!


----------



## jsmith2279

I try to have my trays contain at least one snack from the following groups:

~grains
~veggies
~legumes
~protein
~fruit

Some things to add to the list:
~cottage cheese
~cooked & cooled lentils
~black eyed peas
~zucchini strips
~goldfish crackers
~polenta squares
~"meatless" meatballs
~boiled potatoes


----------



## LBMarie9

Any of you compiling all the snack ideas into a MS word ---could you please share? i really want these ideas--however i don't have time (atelast today or soon) to go through all the pages! THANKS!!!

I have no idea if these have been shared but my 2 yr old loves to snack on all these:
yogurt and berries
celery and PB and raisins
FROZEN corn, peas and red peppers cut into stips (like stir fry) he calls then red pepper popsicles.
diced yellow peppers and diced jicama is really good too.


----------



## SunnyDayz

subbing...
Thanks for the great ideas!!!


----------



## medicmama

I followed this link from another thread, I love the ideas!

Why didn't I think of this.

I might have to do 2 trays for 5 kids. One wet tray and a dry tray. Anyone else do this? They are always asking for something. Nice ideas. This may just get my 12y/o to try some new things if he see all the others eating it.


----------



## Rainbow2911

How about smoothie as a dip for fruit? Messy but tasty! Tinned sardines in tomato sauce mashed or pureed with quark and parsley is a lovely dip too.
I make a soaked oat version of the spongy cookies for breakfasts and snacks.
My ds1 loves raddishes as snacks. But that might just be him!


----------



## iowaorganic

I am vowing to work on this- it would be great for our whole family and would save us all alot of problems with not having a good healthy snack available.


----------



## Aletheia

Just thought I would share a few quick videos of DS enjoying his tray. The first thing he does every day is name all the things in it. He loves the variety!

http://picasaweb.google.com/melodies...77275834034562
http://picasaweb.google.com/melodies...81445980635922


----------



## ccknox

OK I went nutz over the last few days and created a database with all the ideas...didn't take anything out but changed the way some things where worded It's through this post. I categorized everything and added a section where it keeps note on weather it needs to stay cold or covered or whatever. If I can figure out how to upload it somewhere I'll make it available for everyone...in the mean time if anyone wants a copy Email or PM me and I'll export the report to something if I can figure it out.


----------



## ccknox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ccknox* 
If I can figure out how to upload it somewhere I'll make it available for everyone...

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?k...HfoIZDAg&hl=en

I figured out how to use google documents and set it up for anyone to view. Google Docs seems really easy to use for all the may like to share documents with other! It is not completely done...as I don't know what some stuff is and I don't know how to categorize a few thing.

If you can and would like to help me finish filling stuff in please do so...send me a PM with your email address and I will make you a collaborator on the document (aka you can make changes) or I will just put in the info you give me.

If anyone has trouble accessing the file please let me know by PM!

Hope everyone enjoys and please feel free to give new ideas to be added or suggestions to make it easier to use!


----------



## Purple*Lotus

What a great idea!


----------



## Boobs

Subbing


----------



## vioburn

CCknox, thanks so much for putting this into a spreadsheet!

I'm really liking all of these ideas. DS, age 2.5, is really picky and I think he may have mild blood sugar problems. He freaks out in the mornings, until he eats something. He also drinks too much milk, probably as a way to get the calories he needs, since he isn't eating what he should. I think what I'll do is give him his normal oatmeal or eggs for breakfast, then an hour later, put the snack tray out until naptime, which is around 1:00pm. Then serve a normal dinner and maybe a snack after, around 1/2 hour or so before bedtime.


----------



## ccknox

Glad the spreadsheet it working!

I tired taking leftover foods that DD asked for but didn't eat and popping them in a ice cub tray and brining it out to her when he was opening the fridge hungry...she loved the idea of getting her tray out and such...but was only interested in eating exactally what she wanted ... I ended up giving 1/2 the tray to the dogs this morning









I'm going to keep trying but I was sad when my second attempt failed. Only thing I can think of is if she is hungry she will eat...kids won't starve themselves. Anyone have this trouble or have advice?


----------



## LBMarie9

bump==more people need to see this! thanks!


----------



## mouso

My very picky 22 month old ate everything in 5 of the 6 cups yesterday!

Thanks everyone!

And *Thanks CCKNOX*, you rock!


----------



## ccknox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mouso* 
And *Thanks CCKNOX*, you rock!









I'm so glad the list helped you! I can't seem to ever get organized enough to have the tray ready for use...I'm hoping to get into the swing of if before I'm alone with 2 little ones all day!


----------



## transformed

I am 3 posts in and I freaking LOVE this thread already.


----------



## amma_mama

What a great idea!







:


----------



## amma_mama

Aack! I just realized there are 12 pages of posts to read!


----------



## amma_mama

me again...I should have started from page 12 and worked my way backwards! It would have saved me a lot of time (and cutting and pasting)









Thanks to ccknox!


----------



## ccknox

amma_mama glad you found the summary! Happy toddler feeding!


----------



## Sihaya

Bump!

This thread is amazing. I too should have started from the end. Thanks, Colleen, for the spreadsheet









My 12.5mo DS can't have wheat, soy, or dairy and I've been in a rut giving him the same 2-3 things all day every day. I also feel like I'm spending my whole day preparing, serving, or cleaning up his food and not having enough time to make and eat my own! This thread is an inspiration


----------



## vrclay

great idea! thanks!


----------



## Mulvah

This is brilliant! I really love this idea. I copied the spreadsheet and hope to shop for some items that will work for us.


----------



## lil_earthmomma

This is such a fabulous wealth of ideas!







:

I want to try this tommorow, but I keep having visions of my 2 yr old taking my tray of goodies and winging it across the room... for most of you, is this a supervised endeavour, or are you somehow able to leave this tray out all day long?

TIA!


----------



## Sihaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lil_earthmomma* 
I want to try this tommorow, but I keep having visions of my 2 yr old taking my tray of goodies and winging it across the room... for most of you, is this a supervised endeavour, or are you somehow able to leave this tray out all day long?

My 14mo "wings" the tray about once a day, at which time I make sure it's not nearing empty and doesn't have any old/half-chewed/yucky stuff in it. If he tries it again, we're done with the tray for that day. I don't mind picking it all up once and I'm very lazy about refilling it, so this way works for us.


----------



## momma2owen29

i love this idea! thanks so much to everyone who has contributed.

here are just a few more snack ideas...

-frozen grapes (cut in half)

-frozen/fresh melon balls (i use my cookie scoop)

-frozen/fresh banola slices (dip a banana in yogurt or spread with peanut butter/almond butter, roll in granola, freeze, cut into slices)

-mini apple pizzas (cut apple into slices, spread with pb, sprinkle granola on top, add dried cranberries or raisins)

thanks again!


----------



## Satori

Just a bump, thought it might be handy


----------



## jolenegreen

HI all! Just spotted this thread! Wer have been doing this along time..there is a group on flickr for muffin tin lunches! It is put together by a bunch of homeschooling mamas!








Some things I didnt se were:

Pickles
Fried potatoes...both my boys lve theese cold
garlic toast


----------



## kyndmamaof4

Bumping just cause this is a really good thread, and we're still doing this 2 years later


----------



## SophieAnn

Check out Muffin Tin Monday:
http://michellesjournalcorner.blogsp...20Tin%20Monday

Lots of ideas there. I saw it featured on OhDeeDoh


----------



## Jayray

subbing! Such a great thread!!


----------



## lalaland42

Bumping this thread because I finally found it, it is so long, and there is no way the kids will let me read it until after bedtime.


----------



## lalaland42

Bumping this thread because I finally found it, it is so long, and there is no way the kids will let me read it until after bedtime.


----------



## egmaranian

Subbing.

This is awesome. I have high hopes that this idea will finally get my 2yo eating!


----------



## MimbresMama

My 17 mo DS LOVES, LOVES, LOVES cubed raw tofu. He also loves edamame, grapes and oranges, which I cut into sections and peel. He has no problems eating them that way. Lately, being 23 wks preg and getting lazier, I've been giving him graham crackers and cheddar bunnies as snacks when I'm tired. I think this tray idea may curb the junk snacks. Thanks for this idea!


----------



## hildare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MimbresMama*
> 
> My 17 mo DS LOVES, LOVES, LOVES cubed raw tofu.


isn't that just.. weird? i was going to make some fried tofu the other day and was like... i wonder if dd will eat this, haha? so i gave her some raw cubes and she liked it too! it doesn't taste like anything! but, you know, it sure does make snack prep a little easier.....

other stuff we like: most fruit, dd was pretty stoked about kiwi. she likes mango too. frozen blueberries, frozen anything, really.

little chicken chunks. rice. beans. hummus spread on thin bread cut into little squares. pesto on bread done the same way (which was a surprise) or as a dip.

dh has discovered that pancakes can be reheated and cut up. he's been making his own quick mix, so the pancakes can come with a variety of fruits

(and sneaky carrots & sweet potatoes too) in little squares. i buy some ww with added flax pasta, and dd will eat pieces of that, too.. depending on what kind you get (like penne is good, farfalle too) they work with dip pretty well.


----------



## P.J.

First of all, this thread is awesome! It took several sessions but I read it all and noted the ideas that would work for us.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SophieAnn*
> 
> Check out Muffin Tin Monday:
> http://michellesjournalcorner.blogsp...20Tin%20Monday
> 
> Lots of ideas there. I saw it featured on OhDeeDoh


This blog is SO GREAT! Thanks for the tip! I feel so inspired and the hunt for muffin tins is now on!!!!


----------



## Lazurii

We used to do these all the time, I need to start them up again! Here's a post I did on them a while ago, just wanted to share.


----------



## teraze

Can't wait until DS is old enough so we can start these cool trays. Cool ideas!


----------



## MeredithA

I just started making snack trays for my DS (3) and he loves dried cranberries in his -- I'm so glad I found this -- snack trays are a great idea!


----------



## Samantha Conner

1. Mandrin Oranges
2. Mango Slices
3. Gram Crackers
4. Granola
5. Healthy Cereal
6. Home made crackers
7. broccoli and homemade dip


----------



## PiperLime

Toasted Seaweed, yum!

Edamame

Poppy Thyme crackers

Bruschetta

Broccoli

Purple carrots and orange cauliflower - somehow the different colors make it more exciting


----------



## eelownes

I write a recipe blog for toddlers and children.

www.milliemeals.blogspot.com

Most recent posts have been about snacks. Title: "Snack Mama" three parts.

Cheers!


----------



## XGypsyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nu_Mommy_2003*
> 
> Every morning while making breakfast I make a snack tray too. After breakfast I set the tray out so my 2 yr old and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me have healthly snacks at our disposal.
> 
> *The 8 compartment tray normally contains:*
> Baby Carrots
> Red seedless Grapes
> Pineapple
> Korean Pear cut-up
> unsalted prezetels
> Whole grain crackers
> pieces of Swiss cheese
> peanut butter or almond butter
> 
> My toddler eats all the grapes first because they are his favorite. Everyday we have the same tray and by the end of the day it is empty. DH comes home and finishes it off (he eats some before dinner and the rest he shares with DS for after dinner snacking). This method has moved my family away from junk food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I want to offer a little variety.
> 
> Please suggest snacks that can sit out


wow, i appluad you as well, my daughter loves all the things you listed and we keep away from junk foods, she loves yogurts, the drinkable ones they are easy and can toss them away. there is a book out there for snack times alot like what your currently doing, they teach you how to make things with fruits on a plate, and other ideas to get health snacks into their diets if they arent real crazy about veggies.

my daughter hated veggies, but now i make a plate with broccoli she calls them her lil trees. and cut one down and make a bush, and add cut up strawberries on the bush and tree and say they are flowers. hope that helps some


----------



## happymama2011

Love this thread! Stuck in a rut with what to feed my 15m old. These ideas are super awesome. Thanks to everyone for sharing.


----------



## SundayCrepes

I haven't read the thread, but would like to offer suggestions.

Slice bananas, place on wax paper covered cookie sheet, and freeze. You can't set out like the rest of your stuff, but your child could ask for it.

Also, I make popsicles out of pureed fruit. My kids especially love strawberry-banana. I blend those two fruits with a little unfiltered peach juice. I pour into dixie cups, cover with foil, cut a slit in the foil and stick popsicle stick through slit (if I didn't do this, the sticks would be crooked.)

When your child gets older you can freeze grapes on wax paper.

I store my frozen stuff in ziplock brand bags. They have no BPA, phthalates, or dioxin.

Check out www.elanaspantry.com for some of her gluten free cracker recipes. (And other snacks to. She just sent out mass email about apricot power bars.) She mainly uses almond flour and coconut flour--so much healthier than whole wheat.


----------



## Aletheia

Bump


----------



## Luvsfallin

Bump- these are great!!


----------

